# import de photo



## inisamot (28 Janvier 2011)

bonjour
je n'arrive pas à importer des photos de mon pc sur l'ipad. mon pc est 1 windos xp.
merci


----------



## Artek (29 Janvier 2011)

Il suffit de les synchroniser/ajouter avec iphoto puis de séléctionner dans itunes les albums iphoto que tu veux voir apparaitre dans ton ipad.


----------



## ced68 (29 Janvier 2011)

Artek a dit:


> Il suffit de les synchroniser/ajouter avec iphoto puis de séléctionner dans itunes les albums iphoto que tu veux voir apparaitre dans ton ipad.


Sauf qu'iPhoto n'existe pas sur XP ! :rateau:

@inisamot
Regarde dans iTunes il y a une section photo pour synchroniser tes photos.


----------



## Artek (30 Janvier 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Sauf qu'iPhoto n'existe pas sur XP ! :rateau:
> 
> @inisamot
> Regarde dans iTunes il y a une section photo pour synchroniser tes photos.



Autant pour moi je savais pas ! 

Merci !


----------



## ced68 (30 Janvier 2011)

inisamot a dit:


> bonjour
> je n'arrive pas à importer des photos de mon pc sur l'ipad. mon pc est 1 windos xp.
> merci


Lorsque tu connectes ton iPad à ton ordi, ya un iPad qui apparait dans la colonne de gauche de iTunes, tu cliques dessus. Ensuite tu as des onglets qui apparaissent, il y en a un qui s'appelle Photo, tu cliques dessus et tu vois ce que tu peux synchroniser !


----------

